# Trade for a knife



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 14, 2020)

I'm wanting a Damascus caping knife but I don't want a store bought one. Any knife makers interested in trading for one? Let me know what it would take. We'll see if we can make a deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 14, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 14, 2020)

@Foot Patrol


----------

